# Noob needs help



## Instal (Oct 17, 2007)

It takes as much as two hours before I can read my posts or responces to them. Is this normal or can I do something about this?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 18, 2007)

Not quite sure I understand.... It takes u up to 2 hours before u can read what u just posted???? It should be instantaneous Instal...

U click on post quick reply and its there, right underneath the post u were replying to...

Try usin the New Posts Tab at the top of the page to browse through new threads since u last logged in...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2007)

Les is right,you could do that in a wrong way.What about your computer?What is your Internet transfer?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2007)

I dont quite understand either. It is an automatic response. If it is taking 2 hours to load a page then that is your computer.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, it's your pc or internet connection. 

Ya know, I think I would find something else to do after, ohhhhh, 5 minutes. But that's just me.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2007)

To be honest guys ,there have been some troubles with Internet recently.Sometimes ,especially If I try open threads where there are many pics uploaded or I try to upload more pics with a reply the delying is visible.But it has never lasted so long like Instal said.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2007)

I have not seen these problems, Wurger. Could it be the Polish netzwerk?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2007)

Ich weiss nicht aber das ist moglich.


----------



## DBII (Oct 18, 2007)

I see that I will have to brush up on my German. 

DBII


----------



## ccheese (Oct 18, 2007)

Wurger does that..... speaks German..... when he gets excited !!

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2007)

Wurger said:


> Ich weiss nicht aber das ist moglich.



Wahr eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2007)

Bei mir hat es auch nie so lange gedauert


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Wahr eigentlich ganz gut.



Vielen danke.Ich bestrebt sein.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2007)

Wurger said:


> Vielen danke.Ich bestrebt sein.



Huh? Was?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2007)

As you can see an automatic translator is not enough to support my effords to speek German.


----------



## DBII (Oct 18, 2007)

Ich kan ein bieshen verstehen. I can follow along for the most part. I will spare everone by bad spelling. I tend to do better speaking than writting. I can function much better after a couple of beers.

DBII


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2007)

Like me.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 18, 2007)

For the unintiated, they were just comparing the various cheeseburgers found at McDonald's and Burger King. Taco Bell won out.

Ich bin sehr hungrig.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 19, 2007)

There must be a correlation between the love of warbirds and cracked personalities!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 19, 2007)

I am nicht verrucked!!


----------



## Instal (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the help and the German lesson. I think I have cured by logging out and back in again.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 19, 2007)

Marcel said:


> I am nicht verrucked!!



Doch bist du! Aber du bist ganz okay in mein buch.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 19, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Doch bist du! Aber du bist ganz okay in mein buch.



Danke schon herr Adler, you too in my book


----------



## DBII (Oct 19, 2007)

WHAT ME WORRY?

DBII


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2007)

The book?


----------



## DBII (Oct 19, 2007)

"my book" is an idiom, slang. It means that he is a good guy.

DBII


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2007)

Ah ja.


----------



## Instal (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey guys it turns out that log in / out was anot my problem. Mods will be interested to know that it was Google desktop that was interfering with the forum. The symptoms were that you would see your post but not replies to them for hours sometimes days. Thought you would like to know incase someone else complains with similar symptoms.

Cheers!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2007)

How would google have something to do with it?


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 21, 2007)

Njaco said:


> For the unintiated, they were just comparing the various cheeseburgers found at McDonald's and Burger King. Taco Bell won out.
> 
> Ich bin sehr hungrig.



Lol. Ich habe hungern. Ist es nicht?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2007)

No "Ich bin sehr Hungrig" translates to "I am very hungy".


----------



## Marcel (Oct 21, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> "Ich bin sehr Hungrig"



Ich auch, kanst du mir den bradwurst mal angeben?


----------



## Instal (Oct 21, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> How would google have something to do with it?



I have no idea but I can tell you that after removing it, not only this forum but two home theater forums that I belong to are all working fine now.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2007)

If I can my three cents.There is possibility of this.Some days ago I had to re-install Windows XP on my dude's computer doe to its failure.After that when trying Google we were asked many times to input a password which was shown belowe the prompt.Besides my friend had had some problems with both Mozilla Fire Fox and Internet Explorer before.Perhaps there were intoduced some changes in the WEB site.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 21, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No "Ich bin sehr Hungrig" translates to "I am very hungy".



Ah. Sorry about that. I only have Grade 10 and Half of Grade 11 German under my belt.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 22, 2007)

Don't worry Catch, its been 30 years since I was in German class. Surprised I got it right.


----------



## Instal (Oct 22, 2007)

Instal said:


> Hey guys it turns out that log in / out was anot my problem. Mods will be interested to know that it was Google desktop that was interfering with the forum. The symptoms were that you would see your post but not replies to them for hours sometimes days. Thought you would like to know incase someone else complains with similar symptoms.
> 
> Cheers!



You can disregard Google desktop as in terfering with the forum. It worked for a time and now it is not updating again. Could it be security settings in my laptop or wireless router settings? I am really enjoying the forum and would love to get this fixed. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cdat88 (Oct 24, 2007)

Nix nein donkey at de baunhoff

(13 years past GI German gibberish...our usual response to a question asked in German, that we did not understand. After the puzzled looks, we would try and figure out what was being asked.)


----------



## Njaco (Oct 24, 2007)

I still remember my French...

Chevrolet toupee wee-wee manure!


----------

